
Book Conan's TV studio on AirBnB - thinker
http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/200419
======
citricsquid
For the curious:

> Hi there, we're TeamCoco, the digital team behind "Conan". We're looking for
> a few people to stay in our studio while they visit Los Angeles. You'll be
> filmed and be featured on our show. (MUST be okay with being filmed.)
> Message us for more details.

------
guylhem
Not sure it's such a great idea to rent the studio as a place to crash : I've
been told it gets noisy in the afternoon, and that one may hear voices saying
"oh it's goooood".

~~~
wtracy
Nobody is going to rent this space because they need somewhere to sleep.
They're going to rent it to get on the set of the Conan show.

(The fine print of the notice says that whoever signs up for this will be
featured on the show, and that all applicants "must" be comfortable being
filmed.)

~~~
pkulak
Woosh!

------
Joakal
AirBnB, can you post how you did the Conan listing? I'm interested in how you
executed this.

------
jdeseno
Seems like a poor choice to force logged in users to accept new TOS before
seeing anything; not being able to view the listing without agreeing or
logging out was annoying.

~~~
iamdave
Odd, I could view the listing no problem. I'm not signed up with AirBnB at
all.

------
gnu6
Hopefully anonymous crackheads don't destroy the place.

~~~
nikcub
they were methheads, gnu6, methheads

------
EwanG
Dang you HN... Dang you to Heck! I have managed to so far find reason on many
occasions to avoid LA, and certainly to also avoid signing up for AirBnB. And
now in one masterful stroke you have managed to get me excited to do both. I
can only hope that Team Coco isn't part of your diabolical scheme and will
turn down my petition in my own self interest...

~~~
paulocal
LA is a beautiful place! Its in your best interest to visit.

